# Is rollitup.org safe?



## Manjinken (May 27, 2008)

how safe is this site, i mean i find it kind of odd to find so many people posting pics of themselves and their plants online, especially since i noticed alot of you guys are from the us.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 27, 2008)

I hope it's safe..........


----------



## Mr Kush (May 28, 2008)

If you take precaution with privacy and follow basic common sense on how much information you're giving out, yes you'll be safe. If you want some more info on how to protect yourself from any LEOs that may come on wandering on the site check out the GrowFAQ section.


----------



## howie1221 (May 31, 2008)

to me, i have yet to see someones face in with their ladies... and as long as you use privacy and just use your dang brain you should be good!!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (May 31, 2008)

Manjinken said:


> how safe is this site, i mean i find it kind of odd to find so many people posting pics of themselves and their plants online, especially since i noticed alot of you guys are from the us.


It's safer than driving around with a marijuana leaf decal on the back-window. It's safer than going to a head shop. It's safer than smoking a blunt at Marley Fest. It's safer than smoking with a new acquaintance. It's safer than going around dressed as Ron Slater in *Dazed and Confused*.


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

*It's all a dream.......Isn't this final fantasy....shoot, wrong site.*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 31, 2008)

NO ITS NOT SAFE!!!!! WE ARE DOOMED.........BRB there is knock out the door.??.


----------



## HappyHerbologist (May 31, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> It's safer than driving around with a marijuana leaf decal on the back-window. It's safer than going to a head shop. It's safer than smoking a blunt at Marley Fest. It's safer than smoking with a new acquaintance. It's safer than going around dressed as Ron Slater in *Dazed and Confused*.


my nickname is slater, except i dont wear a potleaf shirt. dressing nicely is the only thing that keeps the man off my back


----------



## sweetsmell (May 31, 2008)

Manjinken said:


> how safe is this site, i mean i find it kind of odd to find so many people posting pics of themselves and their plants online, especially since i noticed alot of you guys are from the us.



Safe............... I am not growing or doing anything wrong so yea its safe for me.Now I cant speak for others. I just come here to hang out. I think growing is cool and if I ever moved out of the usa I would put some of the knowledge I have learned here to use.


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

_*I'm just not worth the effort or paperwork... Wait someones at the door..........Oh hi officer..........*_


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 31, 2008)

Its as safe as using any other forum etc, just bare in mind that this is a site with a common ILLEGAL interest.
If youre worried,Just use a proxy program or change your IP settings..If you google for IP security, you will find a bunch of programs that allow you to surf the web anonomously, or with a false IP.

Rolli tries to make sure the sites as secure as poss, but hey, NO website is inpenetrable.
If you see ppl posting with pics of themselves with their crops, consider that some medical users or medicinal club growers may be authorized to posess MJ, and that some ppl are just plain foolish.
Think before you post any material whether it be text or pics.
Common sense will do you great service...



Your site security is YOUR business,not RIU...


----------



## southeastbud (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't see why it would'nt be, you cant go to jail for reading about herb (at least ive never heard of). I love reading post here, ive learned more in 2 months just from having an open ear. I love this site and will support it when they fix the "elite" subscription thing.....


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (Jun 1, 2008)

considering half the people on this site are full of shit and the other half are just bullshitting, I think we'll all be fine. There are over 50,000 people on this site alone from all over the world and then thousands of these sites. Does anyone really think that local leo is sitting at a puter somewhere running IP addresses and hoping they "get lucky" with someone in their jurisdiction? The thing Im sure LEO does use these sites for is to see how we hide our grows and things of that nature. But as far as getting busted for being on here they cant test pics for thc content so they can never prove that is what is in the pics.


----------



## MrFishy (Jun 1, 2008)

I've been pondering this exact question and figure that, at this very moment, there are folks planning on blowing sh*t up, pedophiles trolling, coke and heroin being e-bought (got any coke?) . . . basically EVERY possible PERCEIVED evil being discussed on forums all over the net, so why they'd target any one person, involved in *possibly* growing a little free stash, well I don't see that being a real danger.
HOWEVER, I do find it kinda stupid for me, and loads of others, to be telling folks on here that rule #1 is TELL NO ONE. 
I'm just here cuz' I've always had a green thumb . . . I can rip a plant out of the ground, drag it home and somehow, it thrives . . . and I've gardened for decades and have loads of this kind of knowledge. 
Most of the issues I read here pertain to most flora, not just herb.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> NO ITS NOT SAFE!!!!! WE ARE DOOMED.........BRB there is knock out the door.??.


 
haha it was me looking for that dank!!


----------



## Dank O Licious (Jun 3, 2008)

nothing is safe son. 
and welcome to RUI!!!!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 3, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> haha it was me looking for that dank!!


 okay then c'mon in.


----------



## billdo (Mar 30, 2009)

^^^^^^^^
Billy Mays can totally take the sham-wow guy.


----------



## captkody (Mar 30, 2009)

who's hiding?


----------



## UserFriendly (Mar 30, 2009)

No, it's not safe. Nothing is. You're going to die.


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 30, 2009)

im the cops i been waitin for you, meet me at the station.....its going doooownnn


----------



## getwrecked (May 26, 2009)

anonymous proxies can not be traced.... and proxies in general are hard to trace, all they can do is look at all the ips that have connected to that proxy and chances are that its in the 50,000's or ALOT more... so they would have to go through 50-100 thousand addresses and find the right one....id like to see them do that


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2009)

aknight3 said:


> im the cops i been waitin for you, meet me at the station.....its going doooownnn


hahaha young jock


----------



## TeaTreeOil (May 26, 2009)

Any voice or data traffic that is transmitted by any of the major backbones can be transparently monitored, and recorded. Proxies only fool those who don't run the backbones of the Internet, as you *can not* directly connect to a proxy. You must hop(numerous times) to a proxy, all of these hops could be monitoring your traffic for any purpose.

Deep packet analysis can link data between separate IPs effortlessly. This is a huge area of interest for most governments of the world. How do you think they find the people who write malware/trojans/etc so easily? One way is that 'they' look at traffic records, and put them under heavy (often by humans) analysis.

Example(Windows) Windows Key+R(run dialog) also Start Menu | Run...

Type in: cmd
Press enter/click OK.

Type in: tracert rollitup.org
Press enter.

Try it with your proxy server address, see how many routers are redirecting your traffic before you even reach the proxy. Each is a dead give away of where you're headed, and will also likely be redirecting anything back to you.

It takes me 20 hops to reach this site. The first is my router, the last is this server. That's 18 intermittent points where security could be breached. And there's no way to detect it. It's completely transparent. 6 seem to be related to my ISP. 10 are *.atlas.cogentco.com, Cogent Co is a multinational data-only backbone, and is one of the World's largest carriers of Internet traffic. And 2 are related to this server's NX records.


----------



## getwrecked (May 26, 2009)

it depends on the type of proxy, transparent proxies, anonymous proxies, socks4&5 addresses... it all depends on what you are using


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 26, 2009)

They can't solely get a warrant for stuff you post on the internet. Only exception is threats to the president or government officials. Just follow Brick Top. . . there is no other way to word it.


----------



## goten (May 28, 2009)

if you dont think its safe then dont post! its safe though people in the us need sites like this!


----------



## getwrecked (May 28, 2009)

i got more posts than you... don't tell me not to post, I'm legal i can give 2 fucks...I was only replying to the kid who said u cant obtain warrants from online postings.


----------



## goten (May 28, 2009)

i wasnt talkin to you! i was talking to the person who is scared of RIU! and has to ask is it safe! why ask if its safe! its not like your actualy going to tell people exactly where you are at! you know


----------



## getwrecked (May 28, 2009)

goten said:


> i wasnt talkin to you! i was talking to the person who is scared of RIU! and has to ask is it safe! why ask! if its safe its not like your actualy going to tell people exactly where you are at! you know



w0rd!! man


----------



## B0nedocta (Nov 12, 2010)

I pretty much just use my knowledge of botany to help people out on the site, but yeah, it is a good hangout since we all have common interests


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 12, 2010)

b0nedocta said:


> i pretty much just use my knowledge of botany to help people out on the site, but yeah, it is a good hangout since we all have common interests


 you might want to start looking at the date of the threads your responding to ...this one is old....


----------



## varscience21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Great vid to post wtf is a jiggawatt anyway.


----------



## trunkneck (Dec 9, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> NO ITS NOT SAFE!!!!! WE ARE DOOMED.........BRB there is knock out the door.??.


I'm liking that Christmas photo.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 9, 2010)

trunkneck said:


> I'm liking that Christmas photo.


 haha no doubt. i got them on my wish list.


----------



## j.p.s.w (Dec 10, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> It's safer than driving around with a marijuana leaf decal on the back-window. It's safer than going to a head shop. It's safer than smoking a blunt at Marley Fest. It's safer than smoking with a new acquaintance. It's safer than going around dressed as Ron Slater in *Dazed and Confused*.


so true man! Cheers!


----------



## christmastree (Dec 25, 2010)

Manjinken said:


> how safe is this site, i mean i find it kind of odd to find so many people posting pics of themselves and their plants online, especially since i noticed alot of you guys are from the us.


yup...my thoughts exactly. Rule#1 never trust a stranger Rule#2 maintain your privacy even if all you are growing is Christmas trees.


----------



## alberts (Dec 26, 2010)

yall is paranoid piff


----------



## shuggabudz (Jan 15, 2011)

dont act like your ilegal then lol...im a legal grower *)


----------



## albone (Feb 15, 2011)

What do you guys think about the legal disclaimers people put in their sigs? Does it help prevent a warrant from being issued?


----------



## juanabe (Jul 2, 2011)

im glad your all so clever & obviously all in the stateofmind i wish i couldbe in! Yes i have a sensofhumer but am new to internet, & not afraid to ask ?s. im impresset with site & very interested in what ya all do! if i wasnt i wouldnt be on web at all. frustrted juanabe


----------



## sparky1 (Jul 2, 2011)

i guess im just not really all that worried about it. you will never see any of my weed on here, but that may change if i can figure the electronics out. im more worried about poachers than LEO's. everyone can plainly see the tie- dyes and flip- flops. i havent worn long pants in years. and this is pretty funny... i just heard myself on a video i was shooting of an iguana eating a shrimp... i sound like sean penn in fast times. i even have a dancing dead bear tattooed on me. i dont think of myself as a criminal and i dont carry myself like one. im probably stupid... i just dont have any time for worry


----------



## Grandmastacrash (Oct 5, 2011)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Any voice or data traffic that is transmitted by any of the major backbones can be transparently monitored, and recorded. Proxies only fool those who don't run the backbones of the Internet, as you *can not* directly connect to a proxy. You must hop(numerous times) to a proxy, all of these hops could be monitoring your traffic for any purpose.
> 
> Deep packet analysis can link data between separate IPs effortlessly. This is a huge area of interest for most governments of the world. How do you think they find the people who write malware/trojans/etc so easily? One way is that 'they' look at traffic records, and put them under heavy (often by humans) analysis.
> 
> ...


My head just exploded. It's growing back nicely now though


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 6, 2011)

civil disobedience is one of your only recourse against a government thats out of control, and has taken more power than it was ever granted.


----------



## canniboss (Oct 6, 2011)

When I'm not sure of something I usually do a taste test.
It's probably safer than facebook.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 6, 2011)

http://hotspotshield.com/

Download and use this, I only use it for this site...but it also blocks out a lot of advertising.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 6, 2011)

Manjinken said:


> how safe is this site, i mean i find it kind of odd to find so many people posting pics of themselves and their plants online, especially since i noticed alot of you guys are from the us.


Paranoid Much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## georgiagrower (May 21, 2012)

I think its obvious what happens when you dont follow your own rules.


----------



## Makelovin420 (May 21, 2012)

Speaking of "is it safe", can you be tracked if your on the site on an iPhone? Does it have an IP address?


----------



## georgiagrower (May 22, 2012)

Makelovin420 said:


> Speaking of "is it safe", can you be tracked if your on the site on an iPhone? Does it have an IP address?


This is 2012. Yes your iphone has an ip address just like my droid has an ip. If someone has a novel idea on how to mask this litle issue then im all ears.


----------



## jahmahn (May 25, 2012)

I would never post a picture of my face on the net...much less next to an illegal plant...but that's just me....


----------



## Weedasaurus (May 26, 2012)

no website is safe.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/135982 this will help avoid detection.


----------



## MrMisterz (Sep 13, 2012)

NO JOKE!
Anyone putting themselves in the pic with their "work" is clearly not thinking at all!


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2012)

Manjinken said:


> how safe is this site, i mean i find it kind of odd to find so many people posting pics of themselves and their plants online, especially since i noticed alot of you guys are from the us.


if youre legal no problems  id say a lot of the people posting photos of themselves are legal and have nothing to worry about


----------



## dslantic (Sep 17, 2012)

My mom said I could come here If I don't steal her rainbow plattered teddy bear to show to ya'll.


----------



## danbridge (Sep 17, 2012)

There is a movie starring Dustin Hoffman called the marathon man. If you have not seen it, I suggest you rent it or DL it from netflix. Then, you will you know the true meaning of the question: "Is it safe?"


----------

